# RESCUE: Two Netherland Dwarfs (Greater Vancouver, BC)



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 9, 2012)

There's a tack and feed store down the way from us and right now they have two Netherland Dwarfs in desparate need of a home. 

One is REW (ruby-eyed-white) and the other is Himalayan. I doubt they're more than 6-months-old (I think they're left-over Easter bunnies). The girl there said they'd had them for a few monthns. Both are living in tiny, dirty cages. The cages have wire floors and pull-out trays and the poop is almost flush with the wire. They both have visible fleas. Their nails are overgrown, too. I wasn't able to hold them, so I don't know if they've got sore hocks at all. I'm guessing it's very likely. Plus, it's quite hot here right now, and even though they're in the shade (and they do have water), both bunnies really need help.

I don't know the sex of either bunny. But the white one is much friendlier than the other.

I didn't get any pictures, but I'll try to get some the next time I'm in that area.

I can't take either of them (though, I'd love to!). We are a one rabbit household for now. 

If you can help, please PM me.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 10, 2012)

Any suggestions what I can at least do to improve their situation? I honestly can't take them, but I can't see them lasting much longer in these conditions, either.

Help? Anyone?

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 10, 2012)

Would the SPCA or another rescue be able to take them in? If you think there is a care standard issue, then call the SPCA and see if they will take a look. 

You can try to educate the store. At least get them to clean the pan every day, give the rabbits a resting board and make sure they have good food (pellets and hay at least with fresh water). You could even offer to clean out the cage if needed and if you can come clean it a couple times a week. If you feel comfortable doing it, offer to trim the nails too. There is not really much you can do about the fleas on your own, but maybe get a list of safe products to give them, the product, product size (like cat or kitten) and dose. Even getting them moved inside can help to keep them cooler and safer. 

I can understand not wanting to take them, even temporarily. With fleas and who knows what else, you don't want Gus to get sick. It also gets expensive to get the vet care they need and get them healthy to adopt them out to new homes.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks, Kate.

I contacted a few rescues this afternoon. One got back to me and asked if I could foster them. Alas, no. Hubby would never believe me that I'd give them up. (I mean, I didn't do so well with Gus, did I? :biggrin

I'll call the SPCA. Maybe they'll do something.

I'll go check on them again tomorrow. Maybe I'll offer to at least clip their nails and clean their cages. They're just so dirty.

I feel so bad for them. Poor little bunnies. 

Rue


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2012)

Will they give these rabbits to you or will they only sell them? 

Horribly unfortunate but to buy them just enables the feed store to bring in and mistreat more rabbits.

Best thing is to call the SPCA and campaign against the store. 

If they'll give them to you, I'd take them (I'll look for a foster) and THEN campaign against the store. 


sas


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 10, 2012)

You know, the girl didn't even know how much they were asking for them! She said they belonged to a breeder locally and they were selling them for them, but she didn't even know who that person was. Whoever that breeder is really sucks. 

I agree, though, that buying them probably wouldn't solve much. Though I don't think they usually have rabbits for sale. But I still wouldn't want to encourage them to get more in next Easter. 

The rescue just got back to me (it's SARS BC), and they said they were sending someone out to check on the rabbits tonight.

If you're willing to foster, I can give your email address to her. She asked if I knew anybody willing to foster them.

Let me know!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2012)

SARS is great but they hate me, so I'll just toddle off to the sidelines and let them very ably deal with it. 

My rescue, Rabbitats, is designed for outdoor housing, and dwarfs aren't good candidates (although your yard would still house an awesome rabbitat, LOL!) 

Is the hubby dead set against rabbits or just house rabbits? Wouldn't he like a little garden and a mini-poop factory to power it?  The rabbits will gladly share their herbs and veggies. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2012)

ray:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks, Sas. 

Too bad they hate you. 

Our old yard was an awesome bunny backyard. Our new yard, not so much. It's about the size of a postage stamp. Gus's pen takes up almost the entire "lawn." 

I talked to hubby. He said no. He agrees the bunnies need help, but he doesn't believe me that I'd just foster them till they found new homes.

Rue


----------

